# Yo Yo Quilt



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just asked if I wanted this yo yo quilt top. It was made by the ladies great grandmother and she does not want it. So my question is how do I quilt it?? I do hand quilting and have done several quilts. I have never done a yo yo. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

In keeping with the rustic nature of the quilt, I'd consider hand tying it. If you don't want to do that, then hand quilt both ways between the yo yos.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it is made to be a coverlet. Don&#8217;t quilt it.


----------



## agr8day2b (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, that is lovely! Looks like it has a back. I'd just tack in the middle of the yo-yos. Maybe even every 4th one. If you decide you don't want it, I'm waving my hand over here!


----------

